# OFFICIAL I'm buying the Kindle Fire thread!



## johnshaw76 (Nov 22, 2010)

I bought the Touch for my niece and the Fire for yours truly 

Order page is now up: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just pre-ordered. . . . . .must consider a cover too, I guess. . . I figure I have time to think about that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

My girlfriend is trying to talk me out of it...but it's going to happen!


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I just pre-ordered it. Can't wait to get it even though I have no idea what I'll do with it. Hahaha.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Mine is ordered.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

ordered the fire and the lime green zip cover   and now we wait.....


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I pre-ordered, then pre-ordered a warranty and a fire..  cancelled the first fire.  But, as always, am thinking I can always cancel.. yeah, right..


----------



## Hans Cummings (May 16, 2011)

I angered my wife by pre-ordering this morning (she would've gotten for me for Christmas). I mollified her a bit by saying I could transfer my old Kindle to her and by pointing out there's plenty of other things she could get me for Christmas.


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

I pre-ordered a Fire and a couple of Touches to get my order in the queue, but I'm looking forward to reviews to see what I keep or cancel.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Couldn't resist.  Don't fully understand the specs, but I'll leave it to Hubby to research all that stuff and cancel if he wants.  Tho' usually he is a lot more gung ho about these things than I am.

N


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

I ordered the Fire....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine is pre-ordered. I didn't even read all the details, just hit the buy button. LOL.

L


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I ordered a Fire for DH and might change the Touch order to a Fire for DS.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Count me in too.  Details or not.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine is pre-ordered as well (along with a Touch 3G)


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I pre-ordered the Fire and the 3G and wifi Touch. When I make up my mind about whether or not I need 3G, one of those will get cancelled.

Thinking about asking my daughter to make a case that fits both devices. What's interesting is the Fire and current Kindle are only .1 inch different in width. They are showing it without one, but I'm pretty sure I'm going to want a lightweight case for it.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Mine is pre-ordered. I didn't even read all the details, just hit the buy button. LOL.
> 
> L


That's exactly what I did! Not even sure I need it, frankly. We'll see. It's just too tempting at that price point. I do not want to pay $500 for an iPad, though all of my computers at home are Macs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh So EXCITING

Just went to Manage Your Kindle and "Ann's 4th Kindle" a Kindle Fire is listed.

I think it's REAL! 

I can even change it's name and give it an email address -- though it's not yet got a serial number


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh, wow, did anyone see the case for the Fire? I totally missed it when I ordered. (Thinking it was added later)

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Fire-Zip-Sleeve-Coral/dp/B005DOKL3E/ref=_1_4?pf_rd_p=1321386262&pf_rd_s=center-41&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0051VVOB2&tag=kbpst-20&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=031E18KW8MTB820H1XBZ


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

In line for a Fire.  Now to decide on the cover. Anyone ordering either of the two covers shown with the Fire?



Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh So EXCITING
> 
> Just went to Manage Your Kindle and "Ann's 4th Kindle" a Kindle Fire is listed.
> 
> I think it's REAL!


Ooooohhhh, got to go see if mine's there! silly stuff - but fun!


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Just bought it. Can't wait! 

Now I wish Amazon would get into the phone service biz so I can ditch the cell phone too

For the case, I'm trying to find my ereader crafter around here. I think it's Pam. Anyone?


----------



## Snapping Turtle (Feb 4, 2011)

I've hit the pre-order button... There's always the chance I'll cancel it, but this way my place in line is reserved.

Yeah, right. Must. Have. New. Toy!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Time to replace my original K2i, I say.  Can't wait!!!  

(it does allow audio books, right?)


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

This will be a fantastic upgrade I believe, I will def. be ordering


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a couple of case options. . .the slip case, a leather cover with a stand, and a slim case with a stand. . . the cover and case are going to add some weight.  Would like some more color choices on the slip case.

For custom slip cases -- note that the Fire dimensions are VERY close to the K3. . . it's slightly thicker and a tenth of an inch narrower so current slip cases you have might fit. . . .and I think there's already a thread or two in Accessories.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Oh, wow, did anyone see the case for the Fire? I totally missed it when I ordered. (Thinking it was added later)


I looked at it and thought the one for $44.99 was butt-ugly. LOL. So I'll wait on the cover until something attractive comes along.

L


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Pre-ordered a Fire, and ordered the basic model($79 one). I'm going to hold off on the touchscreen Kindle for now-my 3G keyboard model is still fine.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you get charged when you pre-order, or charged when it ships? I'm trying to talk myself into holding out for a bigger model, but with the # of preorders I'm afraid my turn in line will come up when I'm 90.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh So EXCITING
> 
> Just went to Manage Your Kindle and "Ann's 4th Kindle" a Kindle Fire is listed.
> 
> ...


  Time to start brainstorming names!

N


----------



## flyred77 (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh yeah.  I pre-ordered.  I cannot wait, even though I just bought a new cool case for my old one.  Oh well, I will just have to get a new cool case for the new one!


----------



## bethie (Apr 16, 2011)

I pre-ordered the Kindle Fire for me and the Kindle Touch for my husband as a Christmas gift. Hopefully he'll be willing to get me an Oberon cover for my new Fire for Christmas!


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I ordered a Kindle Fire immediately!  No research, no viewing the video, no poring over specs...  I haven't ordered one of the cases yet - I've usually gotten one from Amazon for initial protection, and then that case sits idle while I use an Oberon case once those are available.  Don't know if I should order the pricier Amazon case to use as a case and a stand and for initial protection or just use a padded sleeve for now and hold out for Oberon to have a Fire to use as a model for new cases...  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

As a guy who loves gadgets, the whole tablet thing has been a battle of wills for me and that continues with the Fire.  As a writer, it's great, if it gets more people buying Kindles and downloading my books...awesome!

However, as a Kindle fan, I don't really see the point in the Fire or tablets in general.  It's the same reason I never got an iPad (beyond the cost, that is).  I write for a living.  If my gadget cannot help me write my next book or novel, it's, essentially, a toy.  I have an Android phone for that and that, at least, helps me by allowing me to make phone calls.  And if I have to buy a screen and a separate keyboard, well, hell, I might as well just buy a laptop.

So, the Fire is cool if it gets people buying, but I like my K3 with e-ink and keyboard.  I like my reader to be a reader.  Guess I am just a stodgy ol' curmudgeon.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Just pre ordered my Kindle Fire!!!
My wife is getting it for my birthday (early October). Just have to be patient in waiting for mid-November shipment.
I can do it!!!

Keeping my Kindle 3, also...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

krm0789 said:


> Do you get charged when you pre-order, or charged when it ships? I'm trying to talk myself into holding out for a bigger model, but with the # of preorders I'm afraid my turn in line will come up when I'm 90.


You'll get charged when it ships. . . .so get in line and cancel later if you want. But even if there is a larger Fire (Blaze?) coming, I doubt it would be announced before this one starts shipping.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You'll get charged when it ships. . . .so get in line and cancel later if you want. But even if there is a larger Fire (Blaze?) coming, I doubt it would be announced before this one starts shipping.


Nice!!! They didn't charge me yet?!
Cool!!! Either way, I'm staying put!!! I've been wanting the FIRE!!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I ordered mine.   Decided against a cover though; I have an old hard drive clamshell case that fit the K3 perfectly and should hold the Fire as well.  I want to see what other companies come out with before selecting my cover ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> a larger Fire (Blaze?)


The naming possibilities are endless!

Blaze: iPad size
Bonfire: 22" TV size
Inferno: Jumbo-tron size


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I am so in line with a preordered Fire, a Touch Wifi, and a Touch 3G!!!! Go Amazon!! Oh and various cases for all three even though they aren't the prettiest, gotta have protection 

I actually like the littlest kindle too but can't justify having ANOTHER kindle, can I??


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not planning to get a new cover. The specs are nearly identical to the K3, so I expect the Fire will fit in my current Oberon.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Fire is pre-ordered. I rather like the idea of the 6". Definitely more portable than a 10".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Raffeer said:


> Fire is pre-ordered. I rather like the idea of the 6". Definitely more portable than a 10".


The Fire has a 7" screen. . .actually a little bigger than the eInk Kindle 6" screen. . . and slightly more rectangular too, if you know what I mean. . . . .the 'size' is the diagonal of course, but, in other words, the extra area is mostly in it being longer and less in it being wider. . . . .


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have pre-ordered the touch 3G with special offers and the Fire.

I suspect that my current oberon for K3 will work for the Fire which is only .1 " less wide, UNLESS Amazon has moved key edge features to some odd place where a strap might interfere.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I haven't preordered yet, but I'm oh, so tempted.


----------



## royerhouse (Nov 22, 2008)

FIVE! Count 'em! Me, my husband, and three grandchildren (for Christmas!) We will be blazin' here! Yay FIRE!!


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I pre-ordered the Fire, but didn't even think about getting the warranty and the case. Will have to add those later. Maybe when more attractive cases are available 

Can't wait!


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Caved, totally.  Gave in and pre-ordered a Fire.  Not sure why I need one though.   My sons new cheap ($89) tablet kicked the bucket after only 2 weeks.  I knew it was cheap, but 2 weeks?!  It is going back to Amazon, maybe I can justify the Fire by saying it is his replacement?  Who am I kidding?  If I keep the order it is mine


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered the Fire and the leather cover/stand.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I pre-ordered  the Fire, and same as others here I didn't even look at all the specs before ordering as I wanted to be sure to be in the first wave of orders for the earliest delivery date.  I have been waiting for Amazon to come out with a tablet and have always been planning on ordering it when they did.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I was blissfully unaware of all the new Kindles coming out while I was spending money over at the "Accessories Anonymous" thread, and now I've preordered a Fire. Oy.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I pre-ordered. what is wrong with me? I have a K3 AND a Xoom! But I WANT that little Fire! I anticipate it being my go-to travel device. Our old laptop at home is dying a slow death and I think the Xoom will end up being the replacement for that, or a travel device for DH. We shall see....

I did manage to hold off on a cover. Did NOT like the suggested black ones very much. I searched Kindle Fire covers and there are quite a few with no picture or broken links. I am sure there will be more choices available within the next few weeks. And I have a great-looking Vera Bradley ereader sleeve I can use right away without even having to order a cover for awhile.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I really don't know why I'm tormenting myself by reading all the Kindle Fire threads. We're not getting it in the UK - nor the Kindle Touches. Not that I'm surprised - I've been saying as much for weeks - but definitely feeling like the poor relation at the moment.  

I'll just have to live vicariously through you folks and pretend mine's on it's way .....


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett (May 29, 2011)

I am buying it, but it is going to be expensive because the moment my wife sees it she is going to ask "where is mine".


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Pre-ordered the Fire and it was nice they had the Square Trade Warranty available on the same ordering page. I'll wait until Saddleback Leather or Oberon Designs comes out with a nice cover.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It's on my account as Leslie's 7th Kindle...whoo-hoo!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alice Coyl said:


> I pre-ordered too. My delivery date is scheduled for 11/17/11 with two day free shipping using Amazon Prime. I'm going to go back in and order the extended warranty through Square Trade. I am waiting to order a case until I get it and see if anything I have fits. A new Oberon case may be in my future. I don't think the one I have for my K3 will fit.


If you look at the dimensions the Fire is .1 inch shorter than the K3 and very slightly thicker. . . many folks figure it'll fit just fine in an Oberon K3 case. . . .


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

It's so nice to see that there are others who are so excited about the new products. I had two live blog feeds open during the press conference because I was so full of anticipation.

I almost ordered the $79 Kindle just because it is immediately available.  However, delayed gratification won out and I preordered the Kindle Touch with 3g as well as the Fire and I am tickled to see both listed on my Kindle device page.  My Kindle 2 is just 3G and my Kindle 3 is just Wifi and I decided to splurge since I'm hoping the browser will be quicker and it's nice to have free 3G for when Wifi is not available.

It didn't take long for my Kindle with special offers to pay for itself and I'm holding off on cases since I hope that will be one of the special offers coming up for the new products. It's nice to think that now I will be able to take advantage of some special offers twice.


----------



## LitChick (Nov 26, 2010)

I am SO buying the Kindle Fire. Just an hour ago I was looking at the nook color but I couldn't bring myself to go ahead and click 'buy' because of the price, lower than the iPad definitely but still... and then I felt the need to go over to the amazon webpage - for no raisin I tell you. Like it was *meant* to happen.

Okay. I want it. I need it. I'm getting it. November can't come soon enough!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A tech reporter from the Washington Post contacted me to talk about why I was ordering one. . . I sent her an email and I'm waiting to hear back what questions she has.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I preordered a Fire this morning at Best Buy on one of their Asus Tablets. Haven't had the chance to read all the specs yet to see if I this is really what I want. My order confirmation says it will be delivered on November 17th. I will give it a few days to decide whether to keep the order or cancel.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Very exciting! The Fire is better than I thought...if it performs up to spec. Size-wise I'm thrilled. Memory-wse, not so much....not even enough for half my music library. But I'm still thinking it would make a great get-up-and go device as long as I load it with the right things.

I'm very interested in hearing Web performance as I check maps, GPS, navigation, shopping sites, and for me to buy, those need to be reasonably fast.

I'm still waiting til you all bang on your Fires for awhile before I get mine..see how the shakedown period goes...and sorreh, but I will probably be feature & price matching with the new Nook(s).

And who said it here on the forum....there will be a Kindle or basic e-readers under $50 in a yr or 2? Moi! And with $79 today we are well on our way there.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Ordered both the Fire and Touch SO. DH doesn't know yet that Christmas is here early!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I preordered a Fire this morning at Best Buy on one of their Asus Tablets. Haven't had the chance to read all the specs yet to see if I this is really what I want. My order confirmation says it will be delivered on November 17th. I will give it a few days to decide whether to keep the order or cancel.


I love that you used a competing device at a competing retailer to order the thing! 



9MMare said:


> Very exciting! The Fire is better than I thought...if it performs up to spec. Size-wise I'm thrilled. Memory-wse, not so much....not even enough for half my music library. But I'm still thinking it would make a great get-up-and go device as long as I load it with the right things.
> 
> I'm very interested in hearing Web performance as I check maps, GPS, navigation, shopping sites, and for me to buy, those need to be reasonably fast.
> 
> ...


The idea with the memory is you can keep most things mostly in the cloud. . . . .

Does it have a GPS reciever? I didn't see that it did and would be surprised if it does! I know it doesn't have 3G. . .so I'm not sure how well it would work for navigation. Of course you would be able to load maps ahead of time, but I'm thinking turn by turn wouldn't happen.

It will be interesting how B&N respond. Right now the Fire has it all over the nook Color -- including a cooler name -- but they are rumored to be releasing the next gen of that device. They may have to come down in price even if they weren't intending to.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just went to Manage Your Kindle and "Ann's 4th Kindle" a Kindle Fire is listed.
> 
> I think it's REAL!
> 
> I can even change it's name and give it an email address -- though it's not yet got a serial number


I ordered 4 Fires - mine, hubby's, and one for each of our boys - but none are showing up on the Manage Your Kindle page. I went to Manage Your Kindle -> Manage Your Devices - but the only thing showing up is my K3 and my son's K3 and then the various devices with reading apps installed. Am I looking in the wrong place? Does anyone else not see your Fires in the list? I ordered this morning, shortly after the press conference.

Vonda


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I love that you used a competing device at a competing retailer to order the thing!
> 
> The idea with the memory is you can keep most things mostly in the cloud. . . . .
> 
> ...


Yeah that could be a drawback on GPS, altho my smartphone has it...a bigger display would be nice.

And the cloud wont help with my existing iTunes music and videos. I'll have to pick and choose.

But again, at that price point....I think it is a good deal. I'm bummed I have to wait until mid November when all of you get your new toys and start playing and seeing how it performs!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow, loads of pre-orders, even 4 or more!


I thnk alot of forum members are going to have a very Merry Chris.....Thanksgiving!


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone else just really like the name? I think they picked a great one


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

SamIam said:


> Anyone else just really like the name? I think they picked a great one


x2!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

VondaZ said:


> I ordered 4 Fires - mine, hubby's, and one for each of our boys - but none are showing up on the Manage Your Kindle page. I went to Manage Your Kindle -> Manage Your Devices - but the only thing showing up is my K3 and my son's K3 and then the various devices with reading apps installed. Am I looking in the wrong place? Does anyone else not see your Fires in the list? I ordered this morning, shortly after the press conference.
> 
> Vonda


Hmm... was your order confirmed? I ordered about an hour into the press conference, and it is showing under Manage Your Devices for me.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Ordered a Fire before I got out of bed this morning.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Came right home from work and pre-ordered it without knowing anything.  Had to reserve my place in line.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

broke down an pre-ordered the touch too. hopefully I won't be too far behind in line since I didn't order it when I ordered my fire.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I pre-ordered.  Estimated delivery date November 17.  I have been soooooo good to not order a new Kindle...I am still happily using my Kindle 1.  But I have resisted all the tablets waiting for this.  I am as excited as a little kid....giddy.  Whooo Hoooo.  (doing a happy dance right now!)


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

Gee, somebody just sent my wife an email telling her to get me the Kindle Fire for Christmas.  

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alice Coyl said:


> Mine showed up in "manage your devices" almost immediately. It already has a serial number and I have already changed the name. It is expected to ship on 11/15/11 with arrival on 11/17/11 using Amazon Prime free two day shipping. I can already start loading my books if I want to and they will be on the Kindle Fire when it arrives.


Really? Mine showed up almost immediately but there's no S/N yet. Are you sure you ordered a Fire and not the new Kindle which ships immediately? Of course, you're sure. That's weird, though. Hmmm.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Mollyb52 said:


> I pre-ordered. Estimated delivery date November 17. I have been soooooo good to not order a new Kindle...I am still happily using my Kindle 1. But I have resisted all the tablets waiting for this. I am as excited as a little kid....giddy. Whooo Hoooo. (doing a happy dance right now!)


That's awesome Mollyb!! You were waaaayyy overdue!!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday to me, Happy Birthday to me!!!  My birthday is right after the release date, so I ordered myself one as a reward for making it through another year!  

I suggest "get in line".  Even if you change your mind, you're already on the list.  Besides, they may sell out during the holiday season so you'll be safe!


----------



## ennis333 (Jun 29, 2011)

I ordered the Fire earlier today.  Been doing a loooooooooooong self-debate about getting an I-Pad, but didn't really want to spend that much money, especially since I wanted it only for convenience.  My more major computing needs are more than adequate with my desktop and lap top.

Decided that if the "color Kindle" came out under $ 250 with what sounded like a sufficiently decent browser, I'd order it immediately.  So be it!


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Hmm... was your order confirmed? I ordered about an hour into the press conference, and it is showing under Manage Your Devices for me.


I got a confirmation e-mail at 10:45 AM (central time) and the order shows up in my order history with an expected delivery date of 11/17 with Prime 2-day shipping. I was hoping to name the devices and send the children books to my boys device so that it would be already for them when it arrives. I can wait, but I am just confused as to why it is not showing up and wondering if it is just me. Unless it has something to do with me ordering 4 of them?


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Just did it, couldn't wait. It'll be here 11/17


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I ordered the Kindle Fire first thing this morning, and just now ordered the Touch 3G w/Special Offers. 

I was only going to order the Fire, but after reading about people ordering both, thought it sounded like a great idea. I love the idea of a 2 month battery life, and really wanted the SO's.

So fun to all be on Fire Watch together!


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

i ordered the fire for my self, and my 11 year old niece is gonna get the new $79 kindle for christmas.


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

I just ordered the kindle fire for me and kindle touch 3g. I have all generations of the kindle. I just love books too much. I resisted for a total of 2 hours before I caved in and bought it.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You'll get charged when it ships. . . .so get in line and cancel later if you want. But even if there is a larger Fire (Blaze?) coming, I doubt it would be announced before this one starts shipping.


Oh, I didn't expect it to-- I meant that I wanted to hold out for however long it takes. I did end up preordering (boyfriend ordered one & I can't be around one of these without envy!). I'm a little nervous b/c Amazon thanked me for using my debit card, but no charges yet. If they do charge me, well surely my landlord will understand why my rent is late 

Holding off on the case though-- I was intrigued when they mentioned a stand b/c my K3 case has a stand & it's my favorite feature, but the pictures don't give you any idea of what you're working with.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Alice Coyl said:


> Mine showed up in "manage your devices" almost immediately. It already has a serial number and I have already changed the name. It is expected to ship on 11/15/11 with arrival on 11/17/11 using Amazon Prime free two day shipping. I can already start loading my books if I want to and they will be on the Kindle Fire when it arrives.


When did you order? Mine shows up in my devices but no serial number yet, ordered just after 3PM EST & EDD 11/16.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Argh!  I've been reading posts all day--I was all set to order a Kindle tablet, but I need 3g (parent's house doesn't have wifi).  So then I waffled between the 3g Kindle and just grabbing the 79 deal until the tablet goes 3g.  And then there's the touch versus the keypad.

Urk.  Overload...I saw someone upthread just went ahead and bought two different models.  That does seem to solve the problem...


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I caved, ordered the Kindle Fire and is seriously thinking about ordering the Kindle Touch + 3G with special offers...


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> I could be wrong (and I hope I am!), but I don't expect the Kindle Fire tablet to be released as a 3G model-at least not _free_ 3G access.


I think you're right about it not being free. BUT, I don't need it all the time. If it was something I could turn on and off when I travel, I'd be willing to pay for a month or week here and there when traveling. That would be ideal. I don't want a contract, but I spent quite a bit of time in rural NM and it's 3g or nothing!!!


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Husband was watching news on TV and story about the Kindle Fire came on, I turned to him and informed him that my Christmas Present was already pre-ordered,    .  He wasn't upset (knew he wouldn't be), he is happy that he is off the hook to think of something to get me now.  That is what he thinks . . . Amazon Gift Cards are always wanted.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Wow, all this love for color screens. What a difference a year makes.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Eeyore said:


> I'll wait until Saddleback Leather or Oberon Designs comes out with a nice cover.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Oberon has just posted this on their Facebook page:

_A decision as been made. For the first time we are going to allow PRE ORDERS.. that is right.. we will be adding a PRE ORDER page within the next few weeks for these covers_

_These _being the covers for all the new Amazon devices.


----------



## GeeR13 (Sep 29, 2011)

i just pre-order kindle fire and kindle touch wifi version
i want the fire because i can actually browse all the movies/shows amazon has for just 79 prime membership
and also to read magazines but im not sure bout reading books?think my eyes would get tired really fast

waiting for more reviews to see which one im actually get or maybe both


----------



## Ron (Feb 12, 2009)

I realize it will make me older more quickly but I vote that we omit October from this year's calender and go directly to November. Can I get anyone to second this motion?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Alice Coyl said:


> Also, I asked over on the Facebook Oberon site if their K3 cover will fit the new Kindle Fire and they said "NO" it is too thick. I assume they know what they are talking about.


I wouldn't make that assumption. 

The size difference is VERY SLIGHT. . . I'd certainly try it in a K3 cover before plopping down the money for another one. If you have a K3 cover that you'd otherwise not use, I mean. I'd certainly not buy the wrong size on purpose -- that would just be foolish!


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok... I ordered the Touch (WiFi) when the pre-orders became available, but was still debating the Fire since I have an iPad 2. I don't use the iPad 2 as much as I thought (mostly browsing, video, pictures, and MLB.tv), especially not enough to justify what I paid for it. The iPad is just plain cool and can do a lot of neat things, but I just don't find myself ever using those features and apps. I have since pre-ordered the Fire and will probably sell my iPad 2.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

D does it bother anyone that the fire does not have 3G?   I preordered one, but I didn't realize there was no 3G.


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

hudsonam said:


> D does it bother anyone that the fire does not have 3G?  I preordered one, but I didn't realize there was no 3G.


Yes. Horribly. That's why I'm not getting one. That and it doesn't have a microphone or camera.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

musclehead said:


> Yes. Horribly. That's why I'm not getting one. That and it doesn't have a microphone or camera.


It doesn't bother me. WiFi has been more than enough for me on my iPad and Kindles and have a mobile hotspot if I need 3G. As for the microphone and camera... have yet to really use either on my iPad, so I won't miss it.


----------



## HeadshotHeather (Jan 7, 2010)

Husband and I have 2 on order. It's one of the two-way street of both of us being gadget geeks. 
The plus side is neither complains when we want a new "toy"   Negative side...we have to buy 2.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

HeadshotHeather said:


> Husband and I have 2 on order. It's one of the two-way street of both of us being gadget geeks.
> The plus side is neither complains when we want a new "toy"  Negative side...we have to buy 2.


Yeah, but 2 Fires is still less than one iPad.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

hudsonam said:


> D does it bother anyone that the fire does not have 3G?


*YES!*


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

hudsonam said:


> D does it bother anyone that the fire does not have 3G?  I preordered one, but I didn't realize there was no 3G.


No. It would have been much more expensive if they added 3G and I'm happy with the $199 price. There's no way they'd offer free 3G on it and I have no desire to pay for yet another data plan.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

hudsonam said:


> D does it bother anyone that the fire does not have 3G?  I preordered one, but I didn't realize there was no 3G.


It doesn't bother me.

With the way they are marketing it, it's not something they could include at no charge. They include 'free' (you pay $50 extra for it) 3G on some eInk Kindles but even so, the browser is so limited that it's not going to cost _them_ an exorbitant amount for monthly connection fees. With something _designed_ to deliver content beyond books, there's no way they could provide free access for any reasonable 'all included' price. Of course, they could add a 'pay per use' type charge for it, but I think they like being able to say 'no monthly fees'. It's not out of the question for a future product, however.

At this time, I think their purpose was to fill an empty niche in the market -- a small tablet that does a lot well enough at a price that is way more affordable.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I wouldn't make that assumption.
> 
> The size difference is VERY SLIGHT. . . I'd certainly try it in a K3 cover before plopping down the money for another one. If you have a K3 cover that you'd otherwise not use, I mean. I'd certainly not buy the wrong size on purpose -- that would just be foolish!


I'd like to find a use for the K2 Oberon covers I have sitting around.


----------



## T.M.souders author (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm putting it on my Christmas Wish List, which will go something like this:  Erik (my husband) get me the Kindle Fire for Christmas.  Done.  

I actually think this is going to be one of the huge Christmas items for this year.  Amazon did a good job with pricing.  People who couldn't afford the IPad or justify spending that much, will be able to budget the Fire much easier.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback on 3G. Very good points and I realize for me, it shouldn’t be a problem at all. And I can’t afford another monthly bill, so this will be perfect.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I waffled for about 2 hours yesterday before I clicked the pre-order button. Now the challenge will be NOT opening it until my husband gives it to me for Christmas. Guess I should let him know that is what he got me 

It would be nice if the K2 covers would work with it, guess we will see.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

You can put small note pads in the Oberon covers. I use one for that. Bought the small size legal pads at Walmart.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> D does it bother anyone that the fire does not have 3G?  I preordered one, but I didn't realize there was no 3G.


Yeah, but I assumed that was because they hadn't figured out how to charge for it (they aren't going to let everyone use it for free on an actual computer; they'd go broke!) But I was looking at it specifically for a 3g feature so I'll have to wait to see what they announce later.


----------



## nikdfish (Sep 8, 2010)

I pre-ordered yesterday evening.  I have a gen 3 Kindle that I love, the Fire will be for easychair/workshop web browsing, email & video streaming.  

As for 3G, I don't think it could keep up with the video streaming function - at least in the majority of coverage areas so WiFi is fine with me  

Dimesions, other than thickness, look almost identical to the gen 3 (... and Nook) so I may try out one of those as an interim cover when it comes in.

Nick


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I wish we could go ahead and start grabbing up the daily free aps like we can already put books on it.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

jlee745 said:


> I wish we could go ahead and start grabbing up the daily free aps like we can already put books on it.


I don't know why we couldn't? All the apps I got for free on one phone were available when I switched to another android. I would assume the same will hold true when I register the Fire as well.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

jlee745 said:


> I wish we could go ahead and start grabbing up the daily free aps like we can already put books on it.


I agree. I looked into it but it asked me for the phone # to deliver it too. Damn.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep.  You have to have an android device registered and need a phone number or email address to do that.  So if you have another Android device, you can start getting them and then they should be available for the Fire too.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I was going to wait to see how you guys reviewed the Fire (I always wait for that), but at the price of $199 and since  I aleady belong to Prime, I couldn't resist. Just ordered mine.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Ordered a Fire yesterday morning, and now I'm thinking about adding a Kindle Touch...


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I did it the opposite way. Ordered a Touch 3G yesterday and a Fire today.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I ordered at 1:45pm eastern time yesterday.
Been waiting for Amazon to put out a tablet - or anyone that will continue to support one and provide it at below $200.


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

I ordered a Fire about an hour after they put it on the site. I might order a new e-ink to replace my K2i, but I can't decide which one yet. I'll be putting my crappy Nook Color on ebay!


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, my Fire is on order.  I'll tell you, after watching the Bezos press conference I'm kinda getting itchy for a Touch, too.  (No, no, settle down, still very happy with K3.)  Now we wait.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I just switched my K Touch 3G order from without to WITH special offers.  So since I'm saving a few $$ on that, I placed my order for the K Fire.  Wasn't going to get one, but oh well . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I just switched my K Touch 3G order from without to WITH special offers. So since I'm saving a few $$ on that, I placed my order for the K Fire. Wasn't going to get one, but oh well . . . .


You will be happy with the SO Kindle. I posted some pictures today and people kept asking if I had a screensaver hack or if I had my Kindle open to a photo... It was an ad for a movie, but it looks more like a book cover. They change every 4 days.

Plus, no more Emily.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

chocochibi said:


> I did it the opposite way. Ordered a Touch 3G yesterday and a Fire today.


Same here. Now I'm considering a second Fire as a gift...


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Personally I have no plans to buy at all, however I am interested in your opinions of the new generation of kindles once you get them in your hands.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I just pre-ordered a Kindle Fire -- mostly as a replacement for my iPad. I use the iPad for things that the Kindle Fire should be great at: reading PDFs, email, occasional web surfing. Hopefully Instapaper will work with it, but if not, I have a backup plan. 

I already have Amazon Prime, so I'll get all the benefits of the streaming movies/TV and whatnot, and I buy both books and music through Amazon. So, in other words, I think I'm kind of the ideal customer for the Fire. But we'll see. I have til November to decide if I REALLY want it, and if I do -- well, I won't be unboxing it until after NaNoWriMo. It might just be my reward for finishing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My concern for you, rachel, is that I'm not sure Fire will be ideal at PDF's. . . . .the screen size might be too small to see a whole page well at once.  Still, panning, scrolling, and zooming should work decently with a good reader.  And remember that email and web surfing can only happen via WiFi. . . .

Still, you have 30 days after you get it to evaluate it and send it back if it isn't right for you!


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

The iPad's not really big enough for most PDFs anyway, so I do a lot of zooming and scrolling as it is. But the Fire is lighter, smaller, and I'm already so invested in the Amazon ecosystem that it makes more sense in my mind. And the iPad I've been using is wifi-only, so no worries there. I think I have a max of 2-3GB of files on it at any given time, so hopefully that'll still ring true with the much smaller storage size of the Fire.

I'm willing to be wrong, of course, and if I am I won't be terribly upset -- I'm a gadget nut, so I get to play with a new toy for a couple of weeks and see how it goes if nothing else. But I hope it'll all work out for the best!


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I ordered mine today.  I am very happy with my K3 and my WIFI iPad.  But I travel a good deal and it would be nice to just be able to bring one instead of both.  I prefer the Kindle for books and blogs and the iPad for magazines (though I'm still getting the hang of using an e-reader for magazines; I'll get there eventually!).  And while I love the convenience of the Kindle 3G, I have a MIFI which works very well, so that isn't an issue.  I definitely didn't need the Fire, but I'm looking forward to getting it!


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

racheldeet said:


> I just pre-ordered a Kindle Fire -- mostly as a replacement for my iPad. I use the iPad for things that the Kindle Fire should be great at: reading PDFs, email, occasional web surfing. Hopefully Instapaper will work with it, but if not, I have a backup plan.
> 
> I already have Amazon Prime, so I'll get all the benefits of the streaming movies/TV and whatnot, and I buy both books and music through Amazon. So, in other words, I think I'm kind of the ideal customer for the Fire. But we'll see. I have til November to decide if I REALLY want it, and if I do -- well, I won't be unboxing it until after NaNoWriMo. It might just be my reward for finishing.


Is there any reason you think Instapaper wouldn't work with the Fire?


----------



## HeadshotHeather (Jan 7, 2010)

jd78 said:


> Yeah, but 2 Fires is still less than one iPad.


No kidding! I can't wait


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy, Happy November Birthday to me! It'll be late presents, but 2 presents. I ordered as soon as I saw Amazon update the page. Didn't read the specs. No time. I had to go to work. I ordered the Touch 3G & the Fire. I am so excited. I had wanted a touch kindle & a tablet the size of a kindle.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered one shortly after it was announced.  Haven't decided if I really need it though.  If it had 3g I'd be 100% convinced.  Either way I'll let the order go through since my sister and I decided to go in on one for our mom for Christmas.

Why is 3g important to me?  Well, a few reasons ... no wifi access at work but more importantly I want to be able to use a tablet to accept credit cards (via squareup.com) for the basset rescue I volunteer for.  If we could do away with imprinting cards at our fundraisers and events it would be a HUGE help to us.  I can't afford to buy an iPad and neither can the rescue so this would be perfect.  Wifi only would mean we would only be able to use it occasionally, not anywhere we needed to.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I ended up caving (thanks all) and ordering the Fire as well as my Touch 3G w/o SO.  I'm very excited...my husband loves the iPad...me, not so much...but hopefully this changes things.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

My hubby and I were Kindle 1 "early adopters" and we're still using, and enjoying, those Kindles. A few days ago Hubby made sure to steer me towards an article about the Kindle Fire in our local newspaper.As I read, I'm giving him the side eye and thinking "Hmmmm..this must be a big hint." A few days went by and he'd bring up the Fire occasionally and this is a man who never hints around about anything. If he wants it he buys it (within reason). So, finally, on 9/30, I bought two Fires and two covers with stands. Hubby will be 88 on 10/31 and can't wait to get his hands on the Fire. Wish me luck, because I think I'm going to be replaced by a Kindle Fire come November.


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

balaspa said:


> ...as a Kindle fan, I don't really see the point in the Fire or tablets in general. It's the same reason I never got an iPad (beyond the cost, that is). I like my K3 with e-ink and keyboard. I like my reader to be a reader. Guess I am just a stodgy ol' curmudgeon.


Here's another stodgy ol' curmudgeon!  Looks like a pretty cool device, but I would probably just use it for ebooks, and my K3 is serving me very well for that purpose thank you.

Maybe down the road sometime.....


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just ordered the Fire.  We have the iPad 1 and this will be very similar.  But I am looking forward to flash, a lighter device (the iPad can get very heavy after a while), and the Amazon tie in.  Once we get it, I will be able to determine which one I like better.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm leaning heavily to the ad-based keyboard 3g ... although I was almost derailed this morning when woot had a deal on roombas.  Man.  I really need the vacuum...but I held onto my wallet.  Barely.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I ordered a Fire, but not for reading at all. I'm already a prime member so I got it for watching Prime movies & TV shows. I'll stick with my regular Kindle for reading.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I ordered a Fire, but not for reading at all. I'm already a prime member so I got it for watching Prime movies & TV shows. I'll stick with my regular Kindle for reading.


Same here. I don't really plan to read on it either... The only thing Kindle related I want to use it for is managing my books. The thought of having them all on there with color covers that I can flip through to choose my next book (I admit, I DO choose a book based on it's cover) and it will hold up to 6,000 books!!

But being able to watch a movie on it while my husband is watching his TV shows or the kids are watching theirs? Yep.. That's what I want.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

krm0789 said:


> Is there any reason you think Instapaper wouldn't work with the Fire?


The Instapaper website says that they don't even know, so I'm not going to assume anything. I bet it does, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## miksicnarf (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy birthday to me, I'm in  I was so excited when I heard the news...told my kids about it, they said great, it can be your Christmas present. I said no, let me order it myself because I have Amex points, I can get it "free." But today for my birthday they handed me an order confirmation . Guess I'll use my points for something else! Now I can't wait!

Kim


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I did not order the day it came out because that day our beloved pet died and I was not thinking about shopping but I did buy it the next day! Estimated arrival date is November 17th......just in time for my 48th birthday on the 25th!

I have NEVER before ordered a tech gadget when it first came out....we always wait until later after the bugs are worked out. I cannot believe I did this and I cannot believe I ordered before I even knew much about it.

CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

What do people who are knowledgeable on the subject think of the Fire specs? I don't know enough about tablets to know.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Exciting times with all these new Kindles coming out


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It looks like we'll officially be ordering TWO fires. My non-tablet loving, K1 owning daughter came to me last night and said she looked at the videos for the Fire she wants one... After me saying "I told you so," several times, I went ahead and ordered her one for Christmas.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

I've been interested in a tablet at this size for some time, but the Fire, despite the nice price, has some tech drawbacks that may make me wait.

For starters, the screen is 169 dpi, which is better than the ipad at 132, but a far cry from the razor sharp iphone4 at 326. This means comics and such won't have the crispness I want. This may be more an issue with resolution of the source being made too low to save space, which brings us to issue 2...

...not nearly enough onboard storage and no capability to add more. An SD slot would have been ideal, but right now 6 gig is barely enough for some music, a couple of game apps, and maybe a show, much less holding a substantial library. Sure, it is primarily a streaming device, but without 3G what to do when travelling? Can it even hold enough video to last a day at the airport or in a car?

No mini-HDMI out. This hurts because without 3G the device is basically a slave to wi-fi which means I'll be using it primarily at home...where I have TVs....big ones. So why watch on a 7" screen when I have a 63"? Again, a kid might appreciate this capability, but not me.

So in short this sounds like a great little web surfer for the home, but it has several crippling limitations that make it less functional than my ipad, netbook, or phone. But I fully expect amazon to correct most of this in a year or so, this device is clearly just a tippy toe in the water, so to speak.

I would be interested to hear if it could be tethered to a phone to get 3G. This is such a nobrainer function I am still in shock that it is not ubiquitous at this point.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I would be interested to hear if it could be tethered to a phone to get 3G. This is such a nobrainer function I am still in shock that it is not ubiquitous at this point.


I was wondering this myself...


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

SueEllen said:


> Estimated arrival date is November 17th......just in time for my 48th birthday on the 25th!
> 
> I have NEVER before ordered a tech gadget when it first came out....we always wait until later after the bugs are worked out. I cannot believe I did this and I cannot believe I ordered before I even knew much about it.


I'm usually the same way. I wait until the kinks are worked out in electronics and usually buy the 2nd or 3rd editions. But this time I couldn't resist. I want this to be my birthday present to myself (my b-day is Nov 28th) and my I-survived-through-Summer-Semester-in-school gift!  Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

DH told me to go ahead and order one - FOR HIM!  He says that he wants to try it out and if it works out like he's suspects it will, then it will replace the K2i (my old one) and his iTouch.  If it works like he thinks it will, then he says we can get me one next year!  I think he actually thinks I'm going to let him touch it!  He forgets that I'm the one that gets the mail and he can never find anything in the house w/out help.  We'll see if I let him play w/ it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Angela said:


> I preordered a Fire this morning at Best Buy on one of their Asus Tablets. Haven't had the chance to read all the specs yet to see if I this is really what I want. My order confirmation says it will be delivered on November 17th. I will give it a few days to decide whether to keep the order or cancel.


Well, I just cancelled my order. My pre-order was to be my birthday present even though it would ship more than a month after my birthday, but I just got off the phone with my sweet hubby who has ordered me a Motorola Xoom for my birthday so I can't justify having both the tablet and the Fire. I considered keeping the Fire on order for HIS Christmas present, but I don't really think he would use it.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Buttercup said:


> I ordered one shortly after it was announced. Haven't decided if I really need it though. If it had 3g I'd be 100% convinced. Either way I'll let the order go through since my sister and I decided to go in on one for our mom for Christmas.
> 
> Why is 3g important to me? Well, a few reasons ... no wifi access at work but more importantly I want to be able to use a tablet to accept credit cards (via squareup.com) for the basset rescue I volunteer for. If we could do away with imprinting cards at our fundraisers and events it would be a HUGE help to us. I can't afford to buy an iPad and neither can the rescue so this would be perfect. Wifi only would mean we would only be able to use it occasionally, not anywhere we needed to.


Do you or anyone at the rescue have a smart phone like an Iphone? Most of them have an option to turn it into a wifi hot spot you can connect the Fire too. Make sure not to eat up your data plan tho. Just a thought.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

kisala9906 said:


> Do you or anyone at the rescue have a smart phone like an Iphone? Most of them have an option to turn it into a wifi hot spot you can connect the Fire too. Make sure not to eat up your data plan tho. Just a thought.


Are you thinking of a mobile hotspot? I was wondering about that too. You have to pay for that feature (in most cases) but I think it's just a one time fee?


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> Are you thinking of a mobile hotspot? I was wondering about that too. You have to pay for that feature (in most cases) but I think it's just a one time fee?


Mobile Hotspots on cell phones are typically monthly fee add-on.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> DH told me to go ahead and order one - FOR HIM! He says that he wants to try it out and if it works out like he's suspects it will, then it will replace the K2i (my old one) and his iTouch. If it works like he thinks it will, then he says we can get me one next year! I think he actually thinks I'm going to let him touch it! He forgets that I'm the one that gets the mail and he can never find anything in the house w/out help. We'll see if I let him play w/ it.


 

There could be some interesting times at your house.


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

Definitely >< that close to buying one. Although I already own a Xoom.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TerryS said:


> Definitely >< that close to buying one. Although I already own a Xoom.


I own a Xoom too and I'm sure that it must be completely different. I ordered a Fire to be sure.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I just ordered one!  I'm so excited!  I was going to wait until I won a weight loss competition at work and use my winnings (just over $200) to buy it.  I know I'm going to win because I'm way more dedicated than the competition.  LOL  But that isn't over until Nov 21...then today in my mailbox was a refund from our escrow from the old house!  It was meant to be, no point in waiting!    Doing a happy dance!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You guys are not helping  . I don't want to go through the pre order stress like I did last year with the K3, so I want to wait until some of you get it and then order. I don't know if I am going to last that long


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Harvey, you're gonna haveta create a Fire forum now. :>)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

teri said:


> I just ordered one! I'm so excited! I was going to wait until I won a weight loss competition at work and use my winnings (just over $200) to buy it. I know I'm going to win because I'm way more dedicated than the competition. LOL But that isn't over until Nov 21...then today in my mailbox was a refund from our escrow from the old house! It was meant to be, no point in waiting!  Doing a happy dance!


Yay, Teri!!!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I ordered a Fire. I couldn't resist and while waiting I designed a quilted case for it. My Kindle 3 is "modeling" it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

nice SheliaJ


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

SheilaJ said:


> I ordered a Fire. I couldn't resist and while waiting I designed a quilted case for it. My Kindle 3 is "modeling" it.


_Very_ nice case, Sheila! I especially like that the fabric has flames on it-since it's a Kindle Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> I ordered a Fire. I couldn't resist and while waiting I designed a quilted case for it. My Kindle 3 is "modeling" it.


Nice! Like the detail on the opening.

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

teri said:


> I just ordered one! I'm so excited! I was going to wait until I won a weight loss competition at work and use my winnings (just over $200) to buy it. I know I'm going to win because I'm way more dedicated than the competition. LOL But that isn't over until Nov 21...then today in my mailbox was a refund from our escrow from the old house! It was meant to be, no point in waiting!  Doing a happy dance!


You go girl!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

jd78 said:


> Mobile Hotspots on cell phones are typically monthly fee add-on.


Thanks. Figures.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

SheilaJ said:


> I ordered a Fire. I couldn't resist and while waiting I designed a quilted case for it. My Kindle 3 is "modeling" it.


Very very nice Sheila.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> Very very nice Sheila.


Yes!

Great job and exceedingly clever.


----------



## KenJones (Oct 12, 2011)

Having fallen in love with my kindle 4 months ago I am almost desperate to get my hands on the Kindle Fire. 
It is not yet up on amazon.co.uk to pre order.
But I will be first in the queue.

Ken


----------



## leathco (Jul 31, 2010)

I preordered a fire, and also bought fhe new 79 dollar kindle from walmart.  Wife bought the 99 dollar kindle touch too.

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

I pre-ordered the Kindle Fire, but now I'm hearing rumors that Apple is going to release a "iPad mini" early next year to compete with the Fire. Price would be in the $200+ range. I'll be interested to see if that comes true.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

That is an interesting rumor.
I agree that it will be interesting to wait and see.
But I don't think Apple will ever put out a product that is not over priced and if the Fire is actually a loss-leader for Amazon then I don't think Apple will ever compete.

Just sayin.....


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Has anyone read anything about us being able to load our own cds or pictures on the Kindle Fire?  How about non Amazon android apps?  I'm just not finding out much information except what is on the Amazon order the Fire page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CD's is probably a yes if you can make it into one of the formats the Fire will support.

non-Amazon android apps is probably a NO without rooting it which will, undoubtedly, be against ToS

Really, the only information as yet, IS what's on the Fire page at Amazon because they devices aren't released yet.  I check every day to see if the Users' Guide is posted yet as it might have more info.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> CD's is probably a yes if you can make it into one of the formats the Fire will support.
> 
> non-Amazon android apps is probably a NO without rooting it which will, undoubtedly, be against ToS
> 
> Really, the only information as yet, IS what's on the Fire page at Amazon because they devices aren't released yet. I check every day to see if the Users' Guide is posted yet as it might have more info.


Thanks Ann. I can't even find specs on what formats the fire will accept. I'm assuming mp3 would be a standard format. I did see that my ship date has now moved back to Nov. 22 though  I guess it really will be a Christmas pesent.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

From the technical details section on the Fire page at Amazon:



> *Content Formats Supported* Kindle (AZW), TXT, PDF, unprotected MOBI, PRC natively, Audible (Audible Enhanced (AA, AAX)), DOC, DOCX, JPEG, GIF, PNG, BMP, non-DRM AAC, MP3, MIDI, OGG, WAV, MP4, VP8.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

CollinKelley said:


> I pre-ordered the Kindle Fire, but now I'm hearing rumors that Apple is going to release a "iPad mini" early next year to compete with the Fire. Price would be in the $200+ range. I'll be interested to see if that comes true.


That would be interesting...if 'mini' means smaller. Like in the 7 inch range.

Cuz I LOVE my iTouch, which is an iPad mini mini.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

There is just no way Apple is going to release and iPad mini that soon, and at that price point.  Its not that Apple likes to overcharge, look at the iPad and MacBook Air, those where priced very reasonably as it turns out.  Its just that there simply isn't room in Apple's lineup right now.  You really think Apple is going to sell an iPad mini for the same price as an iPod touch?  Apple's not that dumb.

The truth of it is it wouldn't really cost any less to make a 7" iPad, heck it may even cost a little more for the first run, so the cheapest Apple to realistically sell one at is $399.  Is there a market for a $399 iPad Mini?  Probably not, and Apple knows it.  

Buy the Fire without fear I say!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> non-Amazon android apps is probably a NO without rooting it which will, undoubtedly, be against ToS


Possible, but I doubt it. Android is an open standard. Even unrooted Android cell phones have easy access to Android apps from _any_ source.

Android is an open OS that anyone can modify. In fact, Google released the vast majority of the code and the license is free.

Amazon offers many, many Android apps in its app market which it hasn't "approved." For Amazon to freeze its Android tablet would be inimical to open source.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Elk said:


> Possible, but I doubt it. Android is an open standard. Even unrooted Android cell phones have easy access to Android apps from _any_ source.
> 
> Android is an open OS that anyone can modify. In fact, Google released the vast majority of the code and the license is free.
> 
> Amazon offers many, many Android apps in its app market which it hasn't "approved." For Amazon to freeze its Android tablet would be inimical to open source.


Except, as I understand it, the version of Android on the fire will be "forked". Now maybe it'll just be highly personalized but still mostly open. Or maybe, as I believe it was with the nook Color originally, you won't be able to load any apps except from Amazon without doing things to the software.

I may be wrong. . . .there are a couple of Android Market Apps that I'd like to have on my Fire. . . but mostly the ones I use regularly anyway are in the Appstore at Amazon.

I guess we'll see.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I guess we'll see.


Yes, but is amusing to speculate.


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

I really don't know why I'm getting one. I love my K3 graphite and I already have a great 10" Android tablet. But I love the new Fire's design, speed, and heavy integration with the Amazon ecosystem.

Already ordered.


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

Like a lot of others on here I had no real reason to order one other than cool a new toy. At that price couldnt pass it up either. Never really had a need for a tablet so it just looks cool. The wife pre-ordered mine for "Christmas", I have no doubt I will get the mail the day it arrives I have had a K2 for a couple of years and I love it, will probably end up giving it to my dad. If I dont love reading on the Fire I can always confiscate my wifes K3.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Okkoto86 said:


> There is just no way Apple is going to release and iPad mini that soon, and at that price point. Its not that Apple likes to overcharge, look at the iPad and MacBook Air, those where priced very reasonably as it turns out. Its just that there simply isn't room in Apple's lineup right now. You really think Apple is going to sell an iPad mini for the same price as an iPod touch? Apple's not that dumb.
> 
> The truth of it is it wouldn't really cost any less to make a 7" iPad, heck it may even cost a little more for the first run, so the cheapest Apple to realistically sell one at is $399. Is there a market for a $399 iPad Mini? Probably not, and Apple knows it.
> 
> Buy the Fire without fear I say!


Well yeah, not at that price. My 64 gig iTouch cost almost $400.

But I'd pay more for a 7" device with enough memory and other bells and whistles. They now have an HTC Flyer (drioid OS) with 32 gigabytes memory for $650.....so they are finally getting up there in memory...I think the first one I looked at had only 16 gig and I cringed.

That Flyer is SWEET! Maybe, maybe.....it's not perfect. Yet. But it's getting closer. Next year will be very telling.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Okkoto86 said:


> Is there a market for a $399 iPad Mini?


Absolutely there is. Check out the popularity (& prices) of the other 7" tablets, like the Samsung Galaxy S and HTC Flyer. Prices vary based on memory, but they start at like $500 I think and go to about $650.

I'd pay $400 in a heartbeat for that iPad mini if it had enough memory, battery life, etc. It'll happen (at those prices) in 1213 probably. If I want the perfect device sooner, I'll probably have to pay more.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I just discovered about iPhone tethering last week and it is free with most Australian providers.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

jd78 said:


> Mobile Hotspots on cell phones are typically monthly fee add-on.


I have an LG Optimus V through Virgin Mobile - I pay $40 (plus tax) a month for unlimited data, texts, web and 1200 minutes. I rooted the phone and the ROM I put on it gives me a mobile hot spot.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> Absolutely there is. Check out the popularity (& prices) of the other 7" tablets, like the Samsung Galaxy S and HTC Flyer. Prices vary based on memory, but they start at like $500 I think and go to about $650.
> 
> I'd pay $400 in a heartbeat for that iPad mini if it had enough memory, battery life, etc. It'll happen (at those prices) in 1213 probably. If I want the perfect device sooner, I'll probably have to pay more.


LOL, I mean 2013.

Hellz, I tablets back in 1213 were a whole lot heavier.....and harder to input data into!


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> LOL, I mean 2013.
> 
> Hellz, I tablets back in 1213 were a whole lot heavier.....and harder to input data into!


haha, hard to keep those chisels sharp and what kind of apps would have been available?


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

SheilaJ said:


> Has anyone read anything about us being able to load our own cds or pictures on the Kindle Fire?


Definitely can get your cds onto the fire, though I don't know about loading directly. But if you've used iTunes at all, and uploaded your cds to iTunes, you can then upload your iTunes library (or selections from it) to your Kindle Cloud. As for the Kindle Cloud... for a mere $20 annually, you can store an unlimited amount of music, regardless of where you bought it, AND have an additional 20 gigs of storage for documents...

Any music stored on the Kindle Cloud is available via the Amazon music android app... to download or stream


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

kcrady said:


> Definitely can get your cds onto the fire, though I don't know about loading directly. But if you've used iTunes at all, and uploaded your cds to iTunes, you can then upload your iTunes library (or selections from it) to your Kindle Cloud. As for the Kindle Cloud... for a mere $20 annually, you can store an unlimited amount of music, regardless of where you bought it, AND have an additional 20 gigs of storage for documents...
> 
> Any music stored on the Kindle Cloud is available via the Amazon music android app... to download or stream


$20 / year sounds reasonable. I guess I assumed it was a monthly fee. I doubt if I would use it as a mp3 player often. That is what I have iPod's for. I love gadgets!


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

My Kindle Fire should be delivered 11/17/11. Some folks pay for their CoylCushions with amazon.com gift cards and I have been applying the gift cards to the purchase of my Kindle Fire. I only have $79 left to pay when it ships.


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's the post from Apple Insider about the rumoured iPad Mini.

http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/12/apple_rumored_to_counter_amazon_kindle_fire_with_ipad_mini_in_2012.html

I have a feeling without Steve Jobs around, Apple is going to try some different approaches. An iPad mini in the $200 range wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

CollinKelley said:


> Here's the post from Apple Insider about the rumoured iPad Mini.
> 
> http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/12/apple_rumored_to_counter_amazon_kindle_fire_with_ipad_mini_in_2012.html
> 
> I have a feeling with Steve Jobs around, Apple is going to try some different approaches. An iPad mini in the $200 range wouldn't surprise me at all.


You mean in spirit? I actually wonder what Apple will do now that he's gone.


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

That should have said "without" Steve Jobs... I fixed it.


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

OT - Why would people pre-order their Fire on eBay? There's one on there going for $290!


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Brodys Mom said:


> OT - Why would people pre-order their Fire on eBay? There's one on there going for $290!


That's just ridiculous!!! And I'll bet there's some Yahoo that would actually pay that price for it!!!


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I have an LG Optimus V through Virgin Mobile - I pay $40 (plus tax) a month for unlimited data, texts, web and 1200 minutes. I rooted the phone and the ROM I put on it gives me a mobile hot spot.


Yeah, there are ways around it especially on android. Heck, with the Nexus S 4G you can use the mobile hotspot right out of the box (no root, no hotspot plan). I believe this is the same with the T-Mobile Nexus S as well.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Brodys Mom said:


> OT - Why would people pre-order their Fire on eBay? There's one on there going for $290!


I've seen this happen on both iPad launches and there we're usually two reasons why people purchased this way...

1. They live overseas and the iPad would not be available in their country for awhile.
2. When they finally decided to purchase the iPad the availability date had been pushed back due to demand. Some are willing to pay more to get it sooner.

In the case of the Fire, I really don't see either one of these as being a reason to purchase from eBay.

In regards to number 1... The Fire is US only for a reason. Even if someone from another country got ahold of the Fire, they really wouldn't be able to do much with it. The Amazon suite of services (i.e. Kindle, Music, Video, etc.) would not be accessible to my knowledge.

In regards to number 2... Demand has been pretty good for the Fire, or at least we have been told. However, there has been nothing to indicate that they have reached their initial launch threshold and that some orders would be delayed. Of course there is still a month to go, and that could change, but as of right now you are better off ordering from Amazon.


----------



## oldtrojan66 (Oct 16, 2011)

ayuryogini said:


> I ordered the Kindle Fire first thing this morning, and just now ordered the Touch 3G w/Special Offers.
> 
> I was only going to order the Fire, but after reading about people ordering both, thought it sounded like a great idea. I love the idea of a 2 month battery life, and really wanted the SO's.
> 
> So fun to all be on Fire Watch together!


I hope this doesn't post twice. I hit the wrong button. My question was, why order both? Isn't it likely that Kindle will come out with a 3G Fire in about four months? That's the marketing strategy, isn't it? Put out new technology just so people have to keep buying to get the latest thing?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

oldtrojan66 said:


> I hope this doesn't post twice. I hit the wrong button. My question was, why order both? Isn't it likely that Kindle will come out with a 3G Fire in about four months? That's the marketing strategy, isn't it? Put out new technology just so people have to keep buying to get the latest thing?


In my mind, the Fire is a completely different animal than the Touch. The Touch is a regular eInk Kindle with the added feature of an infrared touch screen The Fire is a color, backlit tablet. Designed for way more than reading.

And, no, I wouldn't agree that it was 'likely' that Amazon would come out with a 3G Fire in the next few months. It's possible, but no one really knows. At this point all there is, is speculation. Amazon plays these things really close to the vest. There was a ton of rumor and speculation before the Sept 28 news conference -- mostly centered on the expectation of a tablet type device. And, still, most of the tech reporters were very much surprised that they were announcing two new eInk Kindles as well and also talked about their new browser, Silk.


----------



## Okkoto86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well that's it, I finally broke down, sold my Touchpad and pre-ordered the Fire.  The Touchpad was nice but its a dead OS with no apps, and I really prefer 7" tablets.  Plus I am a huge Amazon fan and feel like I have to support them .  Pre-ordered this afternoon and it still shows a ship date of Nov 15th, so I guess they haven't run out of launch stock yet!

Here's to hoping its a relatively bug-free launch, we all know what first model runs can be like.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

oldtrojan66 said:


> My question was, why order both? Isn't it likely that Kindle will come out with a 3G Fire in about four months? That's the marketing strategy, isn't it? Put out new technology just so people have to keep buying to get the latest thing?


I agree with Ann on this. Maybe that's why I ordered both . I'm thinking the Fire will replace some of the things I use my Ipod Touch for. It won't replace it for my music. I still get CDs and rip them to my Ipod. There are some books I want in color and than there's the apps and movies. I want to try a touch reader but I'm not sold on that feature, kind of addicted to my keyboard.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

oldtrojan66 said:


> I hope this doesn't post twice. I hit the wrong button. My question was, why order both? Isn't it likely that Kindle will come out with a 3G Fire in about four months? That's the marketing strategy, isn't it? Put out new technology just so people have to keep buying to get the latest thing?


Keep in mind that even if there is a 3G Fire, it will probably require a monthly fee for 3G access. Also, outside the iPad, most 3G tablets do not sell as well as the WiFi versions.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Today I put in 2 vacation days to coincide with the delivery of the Fire.    I have 120 hours and I was trying to decide what days to use up some hours and of course, that was the first thing I thought of!  LOL  Now that I'm thinking about it, I probably should have taken a couple more days...


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

teri said:


> Today I put in 2 vacation days to coincide with the delivery of the Fire.  I have 120 hours and I was trying to decide what days to use up some hours and of course, that was the first thing I thought of! LOL Now that I'm thinking about it, I probably should have taken a couple more days...


I'd probably do that if I could! My SO is self-employed & he's already been ordered to camp out in the house the week of the Fire's release so we don't miss the delivery. But now it occurs to me that mine is supposed to come a day earlier. If he puts his paws on my new toy while I'm working...


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

jd78 said:


> Keep in mind that even if there is a 3G Fire, it will probably require a monthly fee for 3G access. Also, outside the iPad, most 3G tablets do not sell as well as the WiFi versions.


Interesting. Do you know why that is? Is the prevalence of free wi-fi that wide now? Or people are just choosing the cheaper option?


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> Interesting. Do you know why that is? Is the prevalence of free wi-fi that wide now? Or people are just choosing the cheaper option?


I think it is both price and the fact that most people seem to use them at home.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> Interesting. Do you know why that is? Is the prevalence of free wi-fi that wide now? Or people are just choosing the cheaper option?


Depending on where you are it can be fairly ubiquitous. Around here pretty much every casual dining restaurant or coffee shop type place has free wifi. Many public open spaces as well. And public libraries.

And, yes lots of people have it in their homes. I can see 6 networks right now besides our own, which is the one I'm connected to. The GOOD news is that people have learned to put security on them! 2 years ago there were only 3 or 4 networks in the immediate neighborhood and all of them were wide open except ours!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lursa (was 9MMare) said:


> Interesting. Do you know why that is? Is the prevalence of free wi-fi that wide now? Or people are just choosing the cheaper option?


I think it's both, I know I couldn't see the point to spending the extra money on my iPad at time of purchase and every month to have 3G when WiFi is so common. I mean, even McDonald's has WiFi now.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think it's both, I know I couldn't see the point to spending the extra money on my iPad at time of purchase and every month to have 3G when WiFi is so common. I mean, even McDonald's has WiFi now.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah but you have no connectivity in the Metro system, unless you use Verizon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah but you have no connectivity in the Metro system, unless you use Verizon.


They are putting repeaters for other companies as well now. . . . . .not sure when it's all due to be finished though.

'course that's cell service, not wifi.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah but you have no connectivity in the Metro system, unless you use Verizon.


I just make sure I have enough to read before I get on the Metro...or in the car...or on the train...and with the iPad, I have games, too. I lived 54 years without being connected 24/7, I can manage an hour or two or six. Heresy, I know! 

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just make sure I have enough to read before I get on the Metro...or in the car...or on the train...and with the iPad, I have games, too. I lived 54 years without being connected 24/7, I can manage an hour or two or six. Heresy, I know!
> 
> Betsy


I agree Betsy. Why do you need constant connectivity if you have your Kindle or iPad loaded with items already. I had to laugh on the heresy statement. I realized how bad it was for me the other day when I ran to the store just a mile or so away and was panic stricken when I realized I had left my phone at home. OMG what would happen if the car broke down and I didn't have my phone. Well heck, the same thing that would have happened the first 60 years of my life I imagine.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So answer me this (please).
If they are going to provide streaming video from the "cloud".....don't you need constant internet access to keep the video running?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, you can also download videos to your device to view.  However, the streaming of course depends on a connection, just as internet browsing does.  I just wouldn't try to do those things when a connection isn't available.  Lots of other stuff to do.  

Betsy


----------



## JPropel (Oct 18, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> What do people who are knowledgeable on the subject think of the Fire specs? I don't know enough about tablets to know.


For $199, the specs are fine. It has a market-standard processor and more screen pixels per inch than the iPad. The lack of 3G is already well-argued earlier in this thread and the smallish 8 GB of on-board storage (intentionally small I'm sure) is mostly made moot by tight integration with Amazon's clould services.

IMHO, the main spec disappointments are the lack of any slots for external media and no bluetooth. But that didn't stop me from pre-ordering two of them.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, thank you very much people!!  Talk about enablers.  I have an IPAD2 and had no intention of getting the Fire (that is, until this morning....).  Now I have one on order for overnight shipment to arrive, hopefully, on Nov 16 and plans to sell my IPAD. The IPAD is nice, but weighty, awkward and pricey.  I can sell it, pay for the Fire and have $$ left over.  Imagine that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can also trade in your iPad2 towards your device...see this page.

Betsy


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Betsy -- You're my hero!  That's the best price yet.  Just took care of it and printed out the return label.  Will be dropping it of at the UPS store this afternoon.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

My wife surprised me & ordered one yesterday. I already have an iPad but I look forward to this. I had already pre-ordered the kindle touch too. Lol!


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Sherlock said:


> Well, thank you very much people!! Talk about enablers. I have an IPAD2 and had no intention of getting the Fire (that is, until this morning....). Now I have one on order for overnight shipment to arrive, hopefully, on Nov 16 and plans to sell my IPAD. The IPAD is nice, but weighty, awkward and pricey. I can sell it, pay for the Fire and have $$ left over. Imagine that.


Exactly my plan, too. The iPad is nice, but the lack of Flash is a frequent irritation, and I never use the camera. I think the Fire will be a nice change with the smaller size.


----------



## getawaylin (Nov 30, 2009)

Eeyore said:


> Pre-ordered the Fire and it was nice they had the Square Trade Warranty available on the same ordering page. I'll wait until Saddleback Leather or Oberon Designs comes out with a nice cover.
> 
> Best Wishes!


I called Oberon 2 days ago when I ordered my Fire and they took my email address and phone number. Next week they will be accepting preorders for Fire covers. Right now they are only offering a sleeve, which does not interest me. So now I have to decide which cover, which color. Can't wait!


----------



## romac (Jun 23, 2010)

I always liked messing around on my sisters iPad when I visit her so I was of course interested in the Kindle Fire, but I had no plans of getting one right away. I do all my reading on my Kindle 2 and I love it. My girlfriend, also a reader, had been considering a Kindle for a while and I almost got her one a few months ago. 

Lately she's been head over heels for a tablet, so I figure the Fire will be just right for her with its features and as an ereader. I preordered one just now for her as a Christmas gift. So I guess I'm officially on Fire watch now too lol.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

romac said:


> I preordered one just now for her as a Christmas gift.


Just wait....once you see hers you'll want one of your very own. Better order it now. LOL

DH says it looks pretty cool and is waiting to take a look at mine when it comes. He'll want one, too.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry in advance if this has been discussed but I don't have time to read thru them. A relative just ask me will her grandkids itunes downloaded songs transfer to the kindle fire. She is
wanting to order 4 of them for her grandkids this morning. If they can, can you tell me how to explain to her how to do it. Thanks


----------



## RSKimsey (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm giving some as Christmas presents this year as well, with some books already on them tailored to the tastes of the person receiving the device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> Sorry in advance if this has been discussed but I don't have time to read thru them. A relative just ask me will her grandkids itunes downloaded songs transfer to the kindle fire. She is
> wanting to order 4 of them for her grandkids this morning. If they can, can you tell me how to explain to her how to do it. Thanks


Check the product page for compatible file types.

As to exactly how to do it. . . I'm not sure anyone's really going to be able to explain that until we have the things in our hot little hands. . . .or at least until they've posted the Users Guide for download. . . .


----------



## RSKimsey (Oct 24, 2011)

jlee745 said:


> Sorry in advance if this has been discussed but I don't have time to read thru them. A relative just ask me will her grandkids itunes downloaded songs transfer to the kindle fire. She is
> wanting to order 4 of them for her grandkids this morning. If they can, can you tell me how to explain to her how to do it. Thanks


I don't know if the Kindle Fire will be able to play the music in iTunes format. Apple is not very good at opening that sort of thing up. There are applications available that will convert iTunes files to MP3 format, and those will play on most other devices. Also, if nothing else you could burn a CD from iTunes containing the songs you want, and then rip the CD to your computer in a format supported by Kindle Fire (like MP3, which I'm sure will be supported).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

From the Fire product page, under 'supported formats':



> Kindle (AZW), TXT, PDF, unprotected MOBI, PRC natively, Audible (Audible Enhanced (AA, AAX)), DOC, DOCX, JPEG, GIF, PNG, BMP, non-DRM AAC, MP3, MIDI, OGG, WAV, MP4, VP8.


I don't have any iThings so I don't really know, but I _think_ MP4 is the iTunes format. If so, it'll work unless there's some copy protection built in to it.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I was able to transfer some ITunes stuff to my android phone.  They were freebees and I don't remember how I did it.  I'm hoping that means I will be able to transfer some of my stuff to the Fire.  But with only 8G of storage, I don't think it will be real useful for non Amazon music.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> From the Fire product page, under 'supported formats':
> 
> I don't have any iThings so I don't really know, but I _think_ MP4 is the iTunes format.


y poor.

Itunes uses AAC as its default audio format. AAC is readily transcoded to MP3, but do not use iTunes for this as its MP3 encoder is particularly poor. (MP4 is used primarily for video.)


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

There is an app in the Amazon app store titled iSyncr that will sync your itunes library to your android device. I use it for my android phone. It will sync itunes playlists. There is a free version, but at the time I installed it on my phone, the free app only allowed syncing 1 playlist and up to 20 songs. The paid version is $2.99. I don't know if it will work on the Kindle Fire, but I bet that it will. It works great on my phone. It syncs the cover art and the playlists. I also had to download the free iSyncr software to my computer in order to use it I think.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I've ordered the Fire but would love to grab some of the daily free apps that are being offered but since I don't have my Fire yet, I don't have an android device.  Is there anything I can do to "trick" Amazon into thinking I have one and caching them until I get my fire?


----------



## ChatNoir (Dec 21, 2009)

This summer my daughter asked for a Kindle.  Her DH said "wait for Christmas."    She pouted then, but is grinning now.  Of course I'm getting her the Kindle Fire.  It was a no-brainer because instead of getting a laptop AND a kindle, she gets the Kindle Fire.  She has accidentally broken two previous laptops, so Mom has added the square trade extended warranty + accidental damage.

We'll have to put some children's books on it when it comes.  My grandson will be five months old at Christmastime.  

And she picked out the Oberon ROH cover in saddle brown.

I like giving presents that will be used and appreciated!


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

My dad recently preordered fires for him and I and a touch for my hubby


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

<sigh>

thought I was in the clear, but hubbys' last request as he goes on deployment is 'he'd like a Fire for Christmas " after all 

after saying for weeks that his new laptop was all he needed or wanted~

so just ordered him one, still showing shipping date of 11/15/11

-----
kinda funny cause I'm the one that wants a tablet, but I want a 10" one so I've been holding out for either the ASUS transformer price to drop or Amazon to announce a 10"; and I don't expect either of those things to happen till 2012 (except ASUS is anouncing Transformer (2) Prime in Nov  so likely price drop to happen on the 1) hubby has been all - nah don't want one, don't need one, I'm good... blah blah blah.

So now he gets a tablet first


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

My husband ordered one for me for our anniversary. I can hardly wait to get it.


----------



## Mutz (Oct 3, 2010)

Does anyone have any information about when the Fire will be available in Canada?? As it stands now, the *ONLY* new version of the Kindle that we can purchase here is the very basic ($79) Kindle w/o physical keyboard. The Kindle Touch and the Kindle Fire are not going to be sold in Canada for the foreseeable future. VERY disappointing, to say the least.

As a side note, I've had my K3 for a year now and I *STILL* cannot purchase *ANY* Kindle Apps, games, or magazine or blog subscriptions. Whenever I check those areas of the Amazon Kindle store, I am presented with a notice on my computer screen saying that currently that sort of content is not available for sale in my country with some blah blah blah about how they are working towards offering it sometime in the future....

So, my optimism about getting a Fire any time soon is pretty non-existent.


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm hijacking the thread just to say--I'm envious of you all!  

Maybe for my bday in February.

The Fire looks so cool. It's the first tablet I've been this excited about.


----------



## DramaMom (Feb 1, 2010)

jlee745 said:


> Sorry in advance if this has been discussed but I don't have time to read thru them. A relative just ask me will her grandkids itunes downloaded songs transfer to the kindle fire. She is
> wanting to order 4 of them for her grandkids this morning. If they can, can you tell me how to explain to her how to do it. Thanks


yes, they can play their iTunes music through the Amazon Cloud player. They will have to download the player uploader, then upload their songs from their iTunes folder on the computer - don't even have to open iTunes - and then they should be able to listen to their songs by listening on the Fire through the Amazon Cloud player. If they want the music on their Fire, if it's like it is with my Android, then they will have to manually move the songs to the media folder on the Fire by connecting it to their computer. Again, I'm not sure if the manual way will work because I don't yet have the Fire, but they will be able to listen through the cloud.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mutz said:


> Does anyone have any information about when the Fire will be available in Canada??


Only Amazon. . . . .


----------



## Mutz (Oct 3, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Only Amazon. . . . .


Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately, they ain't talkin'...

I did listen to a podcast from Ebook Ninjas last night and they were briefly discussing the issue. Apparently there are some royalty related hurdles to jump here in Canada that are significantly higher than those in the U.S. and other countries, so that may be part of the reason for a delay in launching the Kindle Fire and Touch on this side of the border. I am prepared to wait some months if necessary, but if it becomes years, as it already has been for buying Kindle3 apps and games, etc. then the iPad is going to look much more tempting...despite the higher price tag.


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Found out my hubby ordered one for me for Christmas -- squeee!

Now I have to figure out how to transfer all my content to the new device when I get it. (I'm sure all the techies are rolling their eyes at this point -- I'm sure it's fairly simple.)  

I'd also like to give my old Kindle to my daughter, so will have to figure out how to set up an account for her.  

Haven't been this excited since I bought my Kyrocera Palm phone about 10+ years ago.  That thing is like a brick now, but back then it was a wonder!


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Flechette said:


> <sigh>
> thought I was in the clear, but hubbys' last request as he goes on deployment is 'he'd like a Fire for Christmas " after all
> after saying for weeks that his new laptop was all he needed or wanted~
> so just ordered him one, still showing shipping date of 11/15/11
> ...


And order cancelled - I emailed some accessories suggestions to his folks, who misunderstood the email a bit. So instead of buying just the accessories they bought him everthing + the Fire  so I'll get him the golf shirts he wanted and an Amazon GC to buy apps with, and maybe a skin if decalgirl has them in the timeframe we have... I can't justify $25 shipping/handling for overnight so hopefully they'll have them up soon-


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Flechette said:


> And order cancelled - I emailed some accessories suggestions to his folks, who misunderstood the email a bit. So instead of buying just the accessories they bought him everthing + the Fire  so I'll get him the golf shirts he wanted and an Amazon GC to buy apps with, and maybe a skin if decalgirl has them in the timeframe we have... I can't justify $25 shipping/handling for overnight so hopefully they'll have them up soon-


I almost cried when I read the first 3 words. LOL Hurray for the folks!

I'm so excited...tomorrow is November. Only 16 more days...


----------



## Alan Parkinson (May 9, 2011)

Will buy but it will be the V2 Fire when it comes out


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett (May 29, 2011)

My sweetie bought one for both of us, can't wait. Now I need to convince her how bad she want to use hers now so mine doesn't wind up wrapped under the tree.


----------

